# ATF Capacity for 1990 maxima



## evil pete (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a 1990 Maxima SE, and I have to change the tranny fluid. Does anybody know what the capacity of the transmission is WITHOUT the torque converter? Also, does the torque converter have a drainage plug on it? Help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

yes, you can, cut the converter in half and drain in out that way, hehe  I would guess that it fills up with about 3 & 1/2 pints, maybe 4 but I dont think so. Add little by little and use the dipstick to check the level. The converter doesnt really matter cause a very small amount is left behind, almost nothing. here a link just incase you need it


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

wrong.
the convertor actually holds several quarts of fluid. unfortunately the only way to change it is a power flush, and the average joe doesn't have the equipment to do that.

as for a drain/refill capacity, what I do is simply drain the tranny and meausre how much you dump out... then put the same amount back in and check the level to make sure it's there.

every time I've drained an auto tranny, I've ended up refilling it with a different amount. it varies anywhere from 2 qts to 6 qts.


----------

